# Early ECDM disc Brake adapter issue.



## rhxpro (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All...
I have a 96' E26" 5" travel ECDM...I have one of the first disc brake swingarms made for early Hope disc brake. The parts are becoming obsolete and the 6" Hopes get cooked with any agressive singletrack riding. I want to upgrade the rear brakes to 8" Saint brake system and need a special adapter to go from the early Hope/Ventana standard 44mm or so (not IS 51mm) to post mount...

I can go to a machine shop ( very expensive) but was hoping someone may know where I can get an adapter or new swing arm?

I have heard that the Old Ventana ECDM's are a dying Dinosaur... But my TRex is still an awesome rig....We just did 36 mile Bender Hell Ride from Big Bear down to Redlands on the Santa Ana River Trail single track with 7000 ft of descending and 2000 climbing.... It was incredible, tough and a Blast but the Hope Brakes were cooked at the end and I realized it was time for an upgrade...

Any help appreciated.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Honestly, I do not know how the older bikes were configured to mount the brakes.

Any chance of a photo? I'm curious to wonder if taking a typical of today 203mm IS adapter and seeing if one bolt hole will work and then just carefully locate, drill and thread a second hole.

PK


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

PMK said:


> Honestly, I do not know how the older bikes were configured to mount the brakes.
> 
> Any chance of a photo? I'm curious to wonder if taking a typical of today 203mm IS adapter and seeing if one bolt hole will work and then just carefully locate, drill and thread a second hole.
> 
> PK


If I am picturing the tandem right this should be the old Marble Peak Suspension design. Two things concern me. One the rear entry dropouts were not great for disc brakes in general, and two, the moment of torque going from 160mm to 203mm will mostly likely do in the swingarm in short order. Back in 95/96 you just didn't see that sized brake rotors. One option is to call Ventana and see if they have the IS swingarm from a trade in. Then at least you can run a normal adapter, but I'd probably stick to 160 or 180 rotors.


----------

